# Swift Scopes



## lswoody (Dec 13, 2004)

Any of you used these? Looking at the 2x7x40 Premier. Any feedback appreciated. Thanks, Scott Woody


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 14, 2004)

No the exact same ..... Swift 4X12  and no problems. Mounted on my 223 for groundhogs...


----------



## TJay (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a good friend that does some hunting in Virginia, and he says that all them boys up there swear by em.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2004)

Just bought a used swift scope last year 4x20x40 I believe.

Nice clear glass. Mine has real fine crosshairs which I would not like if I was hunting in low light, but since I'm using it on bright sunny days in the fields for groundhogs...It works just fine.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 14, 2004)

A buddy of mine has them on almost all of is rifles, and he has a bunch of rifles.  
He really likes them.
Teach


----------



## lswoody (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!!!!!


----------



## fasn8nmom (Dec 15, 2004)

I can not say enough about Swift Scopes. My husband bought me a used 30.06 for my Birthday a few years ago. It had a Swift on it. The scope was busted so we took it in to have a new one put on. Swift guarantees their scopes for a lifetime. Drop it 40 foot out of a tree they replace it FREE    We then started converting ALL of our scopes to Swift. We now have a collection of approximately 20 hunting rifles and almost all have a swift. They are a GREAT scope.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know anything about the swift scopes but just today I got a sale Email from EABCO and they say there is going to be a big price increase on Swift Scopes starting Jan 1.

I don't know if these are good prices or not.

http://www.eabco.com/Swift658.html


----------



## nchunter (Dec 18, 2004)

i have one and it is a great scope!


----------

